# Thoughts on AQHA gelding



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Hey everybody. So for you that know I rescued Henry, a 5 year old AQHA gelding back in October... well now that he is up in weight and actually has muscle I got some photos and would like your thoughts on him. Sorry if they're not perfect he doesn't do well with being tied so is kind of fidgety. I know every horse has there flaws but I'd like to know what you guys like or dislike about him and if you were in a situation would you have purchased him for the price I purchased him for, which was $150. Also what do you think he would excel in?? I don't plan on doing much with him just using him for trail riding... he's previous owner got him for barrels but for me he has no spunk and just doesn't scream SPEED!! to me. 

Like I said sorry the pictures aren't the best but its the best I could get today, plus there's a storm moving in so its windy and cloudy. I know he could still use a few groceries and we are working on muscle but all in all hes ten times better than before

I have attache 1 photo of from when I first got him for comparison.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he looks great! you've done a nice job. he looks like he might make a good Western Pleasrue horse. he has the stance that seems natural, and somewhat straight hocks that would give that straight stride that is valued


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

And to add to my post, he's coat looks clumpy in some spots because he had a really horrible case of rain rot when I first got him and he went almost bald on his rear end so it's all different lengths from his hips back but is growing back nicely... Plus it doesn't help it's been 80+ degrees and he has a winter coat... But man I have to say the sleekEZ you see everywhere really do work!! But he's a work and progress... At 15.2-15.3 I don't see me doing anything but trail unless he grows a little... Because I'm 5'11 and he's a little short for me for a show mount... But he string test to 16.1 but I doubt that'll happen . By the way he's feet are another work and progress but are amazing compared to what they were.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He looks great! Great job on him, the difference is beyond obvious! I was going to say his feet need work, but you said its a work in progress! Looking good though! Look forward to seeing how he sheds out this summer!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You're doing a great job with him! Being a trail horse is not as easy as some think so if that's his forte there is nothing wrong with not having a show career.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh Henry, you sexy beast! Great job, I can't wait to see some sleek summer pictures of him!


----------



## MyBoySi (Dec 1, 2011)

bekahragsdale said:


> And to add to my post, he's coat looks clumpy in some spots because he had a really horrible case of rain rot when I first got him and he went almost bald on his rear end so it's all different lengths from his hips back but is growing back nicely... Plus it doesn't help it's been 80+ degrees and he has a winter coat... But man I have to say the sleekEZ you see everywhere really do work!! But he's a work and progress... At 15.2-15.3 I don't see me doing anything but trail unless he grows a little... Because I'm 5'11 and he's a little short for me for a show mount... But he string test to 16.1 but I doubt that'll happen . By the way he's feet are another work and progress but are amazing compared to what they were.


My husband is 6'5 and rides my 15.3 horse all over the place. At 5 he still has some filling out to do and if he string tests bigger I wouldn't be surprised if he got a bit taller, he still has a few years to grow. 

I like him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm really hoping he'll grow more, he's been 15.2 since he was 4 but like I said he string test to about 16.1 and he still seems to get in those leggy stages. I swear one day he'll be butter ball fat and his legs look short and the next it looks like I starve him!! I'm just hoping if anything hell widen a little bit, he's pretty wide chested and has a wide rear end but isn't fully muscled all the way around so fingers crossed he gets stockier, but either way he has a forever home with me even if he stays the height he is. If anything I may turn him into a lesson horse especially if he keeps the personality he currently has, he's not spoked by much of anything and would much rather walk and do an occasional jog then anything plus he's so respectful of children, he'll lower his head in the pasture for them to pet him, and loves when my friends children lead him around the yard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

15.2 hh is the perfect height.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah. He's a good height but I'm use to 16.3+ horses doing hunter jumpers and feel like I drag the ground on him... And I actually measured myself and I'm almost 6'1" so that's another reason I'd like for him to get taller but all in all I'm happy with him. He's smart but plays the stupid card quite often.


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Here is a updated photo of Henry from 03/16/16 he's blossoming into quite the expressive horse... looking all nice an refreshed after his bath... I was working on our chicken coop and had him in the round pen to graze... And all of a sudden he started trotting and loping the pen like "hey are you gonna come give me exercise or not" he'd do a couple laps, stop then nicker and look straight at me switch directions and repeat. I wish I had gotten a video of it!!


Now that he's a little better muscled and up in weight does it change anyone's views on him?? I'd love to hear them!!


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

bekahragsdale said:


> Here is a updated photo of Henry from 03/16/16 he's blossoming into quite the expressive horse... looking all nice an refreshed after his bath... I was working on our chicken coop and had him in the round pen to graze... And all of a sudden he started trotting and loping the pen like "hey are you gonna come give me exercise or not" he'd do a couple laps, stop then nicker and look straight at me switch directions and repeat. I wish I had gotten a video of it!!
> 
> 
> Now that he's a little better muscled and up in weight does it change anyone's views on him?? I'd love to hear them!!


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! He looks AWESOME!!!! :loveshower::loveshower:

PS...his feets are a little long


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

yeah, he is due for a trim. our farrier keeps canceling on us... so I'm doing the best i can with the limited resources i have... plus hes feet were very bad when he came here so they're loads better... they're still a BIGGGG work in progress, hes heels were extremely under him, and though they still are theyre getting better, along with his toes, which were overgrown and curling/flaring. All in all hes feet are healthy and we were dealing with really bad case thrush/white line disease so now that that's taken care of they growing like weeds!! its hard to have to find a farrier down here since its not really horse country... I'm trying to find someone or a course to take so i can properly trim his feet, but it also doesn't help that his previous owner never worked on his feet so he fidgets and stomps if you hold them up so were still working really hard on him knowing that hes not gonna fall over and die if he holds them longer than just cleaning them out so i need someone to actually hold him and keep his attention, i swear he has A.D.H.D.... squirrel. lol and with my husband being military and getting sent to all these schools i don't have anyone around to help me.

so hopefully this week i can get into the library and try to get my nose in a book or two and maybe get a couple of videos to see how to properly measure and everything like that.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

He looks so much better! Sounds like you found yourself a good horse.

Nothing wrong with just being a nice trail horse! If you're looking for some kind of challenge with him, maybe do a trail trial if they have them in your area? It's like a trail riding obstacle course


----------



## Barrelracehard (Mar 19, 2016)

He looks great! He have a really nice butt on him. I like how you got him to look so good. He has the perfect legs. I think he would be a perfect western pleasure horse or if he likes to run a spend horse.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like the thickness of his back legs, very substantial - I think he's a great all-around horse!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Well thanks everyone, I'm glad everyone likes how he looks so far, I'm hoping he's still going to fill out more even though he's fullier than I was expecting him to be. the original owner bought him for a speed horse but honestly he doesn't scream speed to me under saddle, that or maybe he feels like I'm the one not into speed 😝 He comes from mainly foundation lines with a little speed mixed in but he seems more laid back, maybe if he does become a speed horse he won't have gate issues... I guess training is the key 🙂 

And I'm glad you guys like he's rear end and hind legs, that's what I was concerned about most when I got him, mainly because he had no muscle and was just weak back there, now I feel like he's rear end is the best part of him, minus his handsome face of course.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

Oooooooooh he's looking so HANDSOME!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

Standing so handsome and quite after our ride I just had to get a picture.

Took him on our first "real" trial ride away from the security of our dirt mile long loop... Had to walk down the paved road, got passed by three speeding cars(I had to bite my touch not to say anything, people have no respect for horses around here), then went down some dark and scary trails... Well probably seemed like that to him, I thought it was absolutely perfect!!


----------



## bekahragsdale (Oct 14, 2015)

The trail.


----------

